# Twin stress test



## Holly May (May 4, 2011)

Hello All,

If I cod efor the stress test, 59025, do I add another 59025 for the twin or is there just the one code for multiple fetuses?
Thanks.

Holly


----------



## patricia.powell@lpnt.net (May 4, 2011)

i'VE never done multi. let me know if i should be, i've missed few if it's right


----------



## summer1990 (May 4, 2011)

You would bill the 59025 on 2 lines with a modifier 59 on the 2nd nst. be sure the 651.03 is also on the diagnosis. Hope this helps.


----------



## Holly May (May 5, 2011)

Thank you.

Holly


----------



## preserene (May 6, 2011)

It is not a test done twice for twin pregnancy.
The test is the* same as done for singleton *pregnancy-one and the same time at one session, but only two straps are placed on the abdomen of the mother to record two Fetal Heart rates on the same paper; meaning, that there will be two lines of FHR recording on the same paper side by side.
The performance time, the recording are all done with the same single machine.
I dont understand how it merits for two NST or two lines or x2, or -59.
Well, placing the two straps mounts to-59, I dont think so obviously. But for placing two straps, it involves nothing more in the procedure.  May be sometimes modifier -22 can  ???!! Even this I doubt.
However it is a point to research!!
Thank you.


----------



## imjsanderson (Jun 10, 2011)

Yes, code 59025, 59025-59 with the twin diagnisis.  We do it often and always get paid.


----------

